
A Hosty Retreat: Rework Leaves ART19 over Listener Surveillance - criddell
https://m.signalvnoise.com/a-hosty-retreat/
======
criddell
How can I as a podcast listener avoid podcasts that do business with companies
like Art19? I usually listen via Overcast or Pocket Casts and it feels like
there's no way of controlling how my information is shared.

This is a bit depressing. Podcasts feel like it's on the brink of being
destroyed by ad-tech.

